# no ceneis!!!



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Ene 2022)

ANDALUCÍA
*Muere un ex concejal de Granada tras un atraco*

El socialista José Miguel Castillo Higueras ha fallecido tras recibir un golpe durante un atraco en plena calle








El *exconcejal socialista *en el Ayuntamiento de *Granada José Miguel Castillo Higueras *ha fallecido este domingo como consecuencia del golpe que ha sufrido durante un atraco registrado esta mañana en una calle del centro de esta capital andaluza.

Según han informado fuentes de la Policía Nacional, que se ha hecho cargo de la investigación, el suceso se ha registrado sobre las 8.00 horas de este domingo en la calle San Antón de Granada.



En ese entorno céntrico, el exconcejal ha sido asaltado como *víctima de un robo *y ha recibido un golpe que le ha hecho caer al suelo.

En esa caída ha sufrido lesiones que le han ocasionado la muerte ya en el centro hospitalario al que ha sido evacuado de urgencias.

Las mismas fuentes han precisado que* de momento no hay detenidos* y que la investigación sigue activa para identificar y arrestar al o los responsables, que serán además acusados de un posible delito de homicidio imprudente.

El alcalde de Granada, Francisco Cuenca (PSOE), ha trasladado su pésame a la familia y en un mensaje a través de Twitter ha destacado que fue un "hombre clave" en los primeros pasos de la vida democrática de la ciudad. 










Muere un ex concejal de Granada tras un atraco


El exconcejal socialista en el Ayuntamiento de Granada José Miguel Castillo Higueras ha fallecido este domingo como consecuencia del golpe que ha sufrido durante un atraco...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.


----------



## Albtd43 (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Me apuesto algo que no me importa a que ha sido un ecoturista que llegó en velero ecológico.


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

Estoy harto de frikifachas frustrados que vuelcan aquí anonimamente el cubo de basura de sus indignas vidas.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Me apuesto algo que no me importa a que ha sido un ecoturista que llegó en velero ecológico.



Se podría saber si el gilipollas del op se hubiése molestado en copiar y pegar aqui la noticia... yo me quedo con lo que digo, los muertos en vida que hay aqui rulando como zombis.



917 dijo:


> Estoy harto de frikifachas frustrados que vuelcan aquí anonimamente el cubo de basura de sus indignas vidas.



Y si nos diése un día por denunciar a delitos telemáticos por "delitos de odio" y les cierran el cubíl... al día siguiente no cabería chusma en los hospitales ni en los calabozos de los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Segurdad del Estado...

Aaaaaaay! si es que, bastante tienen con estar dentro de sí mismos. Eso si que tiene que ser jodido.


----------



## Smoker (23 Ene 2022)

Quizás murió de covid, se sabe el resultado de la PCR?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Se podría saber si el gilipollas del op se hubiése molestado en copiar y pegar aqui la noticia... yo me quedo con lo que digo, los muertos en vida que hay aqui rulando como zombis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y que vas a denunciar ¿que he pedido a la gente que no cene?


----------



## Wasi (23 Ene 2022)

Seguro que su familia cree en la reinserción


----------



## jvega (23 Ene 2022)

y si murio repentinamente? me wele raro la noticia


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 Ene 2022)

kalerginitis repentina


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Ene 2022)

repentitis catalizada por paga-pensiones


----------



## Don Pascual (23 Ene 2022)

¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



La nutrición es que ha sido víctima de sus crímenes


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.



va de hábitos saludables como no cenar (ayuno intermitente) y de paso se comenta un suceso de granada.


----------



## Don Pascual (23 Ene 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> va de hábitos saludables como no cenar (ayuno intermitente) y de paso se comenta un suceso de granada.



Encima cobarde, enhorabuena hijo, lo tienes todo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> y que vas a denunciar ¿que he pedido a la gente que no cene?



A ver si te crees qeu todos son tan tontos como tú... así os pasa, que luego vienen los lloros porque no sabéis ni entendéis por que dirección vienen las hostias, seguro que te suena eso, eh?

De toda esa mierda tiene la culpa vuestra MÁ-MA que os ha malcriado de canijos. Despues habéis crecido y os habéis dado cuenta que la vida no es una peli que acabe bien para todos...

Al menos serás consciente de que tienes una IP fija con la que se te puede rastrear y localizar para identificarte -por lo que sea- para que luego el juzgado te mande la citación y te clave una buena multa despues de que la juezucha las flipe viendo la cara gilipollas que se queda.

Cuadno se muera alguien, mejor dejárlo tranquilo ya sea torero o sociolisto... que sois ma´s tontos que Abundio JODER!


----------



## Inyusto (23 Ene 2022)

Las 8 de la mañana es la hora más segura de lunes a viernes. Sábado y domingos es de las más inseguras.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.



Si no te gusta el foro lánzate por la ventana, eso de pedir que cierren un lugar porque no te gusta es de comunistas maricas.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (23 Ene 2022)

Que putada ! acabo de terminar de cenar... mañana vengo antes a leer


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Ene 2022)

¿se podría considerar suicidio?


----------



## ppd (23 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.



No, no va de eso. Lee un poco entre líneas, coño.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (23 Ene 2022)

Haber SUBNORMALES, este hilo va de COVID


----------



## esforzado (23 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal?



según la noticia... no era un mero concejal... era un "hombre clave" de la democracia...

está bien que... de vez en cuando... también los culpables de esa democracia disfruten de ella...

la nutrición no es por el que ha muerto... es por el hoy que se ha salvado en su lugar... uno que a lo mejor no tenía la culpa de este sistema de "reinserción", y "víctimas sociales", e inmigración ilegal descontrolada...


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Ene 2022)

Mucho marica sensible últimamente en este foro, policías del pensamiento que todo lo quieren controlar.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (23 Ene 2022)

No me nutre, es una desgracia que puede ocurrirnos a cualquiera de nosotros y él no se dedicó a promover los cánceres que asolan nuestra tierra, antes bien se esforzó desde las instituciones en cuidar de las tradiciones y cultura de su pueblo. DEP


_"La festividad de la Toma, el Corpus Christi, la Tarasca, la festividad de San Cecilio son solo algunas de las celebraciones reavivadas por Castillo Higueras quien también fue un gran impulsor de la Semana Santa granadina. “Gracias a su trabajo, su pasión por Granada, los vecinos hoy podemos disfrutar de todas estas festividades con todo su esplendor” ha dicho Díaz quien considera que *Granada le debe mucho* a este granadino ejemplar que igualmente diseñó la sala de comisiones, el salón de plenos, los despachos de Alcaldía o la vestimenta de las principales comitivas históricas de las fiestas de la ciudad._"

Muere José Miguel Castillo Higueras: El Ayuntamiento de Granada lo distinguirá como concejal honorario a título póstumo


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Mucho marica sensible últimamente en este foro, policías del pensamiento que todo lo quieren controlar.



Marica sensible será tu puta madre si eso. Pásate por las normas y podrás comprobar en el cuarto párrafo esto:
_
"Aceptas no utilizar este Servicio para publicar o enlazar a *cualquier material difamatorio, abusivo, de odio, amenazador,* spam o similar a spam, *susceptible de ofender*, sea contenido para adultos o censurable, contenga información personal de otros, infrinja los derechos de autor, estimule la actividad ilegal, o que viole de cualquier otra manera cualquier ley. Eres totalmente responsable del contenido y de cualquier daño debido a dicho Contenido o conducta."_





__





Términos y reglas


Debe aceptar estos términos y reglas antes de usar el sitio.




www.burbuja.info





Pues eso, luego vienen los palos y no tenéis ni puta idea de donde vienen... ahí encerrados en vuestra doritocueva.
Por mí podéis estar tranquilos que no voy a reportar nada pero otro, ya no sé. El admin de este sítio es famoso por ir repartiéndo IPs a diestro y siniestro a quién se lo pida.


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Ene 2022)

Que disfrute lo votado , queria moronegrada a tope? pues toma


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Marica sensible será tu puta madre si eso. Pásate por las normas y podrás comprobar en el cuarto párrafo esto:
> 
> _"Aceptas no utilizar este Servicio para publicar o enlazar a *cualquier material difamatorio, abusivo, de odio, amenazador,* spam o similar a spam, *susceptible de ofender*, sea contenido para adultos o censurable, contenga información personal de otros, infrinja los derechos de autor, estimule la actividad ilegal, o que viole de cualquier otra manera cualquier ley. Eres totalmente responsable del contenido y de cualquier daño debido a dicho Contenido o conducta."_
> 
> ...



jajajaj como me nutre ver a una rata roja follamoros como tu llorando, jodete


----------



## Gotthard (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Que descanse en paz y sobre todo que sus huerfanos tengan ayuda y alivio.

La nutrición viene porque es que se lo habra cargado el marroquí de turno, que son los que suelen utilizar violencia extrema en los atracos.

Quiza este señor estaría vivo si no hubiera contribuido a que su asesino estuviera en España. Queria multiculturalismo, pues trabajando en un partido traidor a la clase trabajadora que ha posibilitado que tengamos hoy multiculturalismo, es decir: las calles de toda España invadidas por delincuentes juveniles provinientes de los suburbios de los mejores estercoleros urbanos marroquies.

Edit: aqui una elegía del finado, fue concejal pero hace mucho tiempo, hoy era un anciano mas, retirado de todo. Llevamos tres ancianos muertos o malheridos el fin de semana en atracos tan violentos como el que ha sufrido este señor. Esto no es ni medio normal. Hay que empezar a erradicar con toda la fuerza a los delincuentes, da igual quienes sean.









José Miguel Castillo Higueras, el señorito camarada


José Miguel Castillo Higueras fue doce años concejal del Ayuntamiento de Granada (1980-1992) y durante su mandato se recuperaron varias tradiciones popularesReavivó el interés por la fiesta de San Cecilio, por la Toma y por la Tarasca, a la que le compró la ropa interior en un sex-shop




www.granadahoy.com





Espero que pillen al que ha matado este hombre y lo tiren al canal del Darro con una roca de 50 kilos atada al pescuezo.


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## fluffy (23 Ene 2022)

@Don Pascual y @Gigatr0n entendiendo que es delito alegrarse por la muerte de alguien.
Lo siento chicos, pero por ahora, el ámbito de los pensamientos no es punible. Aunque ya estáis trabajando también en ello.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> jajajaj como me nutre ver a una rata roja follamoros como tu llorando, jodete



Llorando?!?!?... espérate capullo, míra esto;









  Uuuuuuuu!





TONTO EL CULO! SUBNORMAL!!! sigue llorando...

Supongo que necesitaré un microscópio para realizar esa árdua taréa... y mi madre está muerta hace muuuuuchos años, cosa que, cuando te pase esto a tí, a ver que vas a hacer... que va a ser de tí cacho ladilla.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Marica sensible será tu puta madre si eso. Pásate por las normas y podrás comprobar en el cuarto párrafo esto:
> 
> _"Aceptas no utilizar este Servicio para publicar o enlazar a *cualquier material difamatorio, abusivo, de odio, amenazador,* spam o similar a spam, *susceptible de ofender*, sea contenido para adultos o censurable, contenga información personal de otros, infrinja los derechos de autor, estimule la actividad ilegal, o que viole de cualquier otra manera cualquier ley. Eres totalmente responsable del contenido y de cualquier daño debido a dicho Contenido o conducta."_
> 
> ...



Por mí puedes hacer lo que te de la gana, esa es la diferencia entre usted y yo, quieres suicidarte?, hazlo, deseas comer mierda?, adelante, pero no vengas a querer decirle a los demás que pueden y no pueden hacer. Acaso debo estar aliviado de que no vas a reportar nada?, haz lo que te de la puta gana.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 917381











fluffy dijo:


> @Don Pascual y @Gigatr0n entendiendo que es delito alegrarse por la muerte de alguien.
> Lo siento chicos, pero por ahora, el ámbito de los pensamientos no es punible. Aunque ya estáis trabajando también en ello.



No sé si es delito o no, supongo que sí, al menos una multa cohercitiva cae como mínimo. Aun así, eso lo tiene que decir un juez y hasta donde puede llegar el "ámbito de los pensamientos" en un foro público sin censura ocmo este... y no, yo no estoy trabajando en nada que no sea lo mío, yo solo os digo las cosas.


----------



## fluffy (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 917394
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ya te digo yo que alegrarse por la muerte de una persona no es delito. Al menos hasta que tus amigos legislen para cambiarlo.


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Ene 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> y que vas a denunciar ¿que he pedido a la gente que no cene?




Dicen de denunciar al calbo por no sé que odio, pero se les terminaría el dar por culo que es su raison d'etre


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Por mí puedes hacer lo que te de la gana, esa es la diferencia entre usted y yo



Yo hago lo que me da la gana siempre que no joda al de al lado, esa es la diferencia entre tú y yo.



Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> quieres suicidarte?, hazlo, deseas comer mierda?, adelante,



La verdad es que no, todo va bien 



Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> pero no vengas a querer decirle a los demás que pueden y no pueden hacer. Acaso debo estar aliviado de que no vas a reportar nada?, haz lo que te de la puta gana.



Yo no digo lo que podéis decir o no, es LA JUSTICIA la que os lo dice. Ya he dicho que no voy a hacer nada pero no respondo por cualquiera que pase por aqui y decida que SÍ va a hacer algo.

Si alguna vez os llaman para declarar podéis decir que sois tontos de remate, lo mismo así, os "aligeran" algo la multa... más que nada porque sería verdad.


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Llorando?!?!?... espérate capullo, míra esto;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917382
> Ver archivo adjunto 917384​
> ...



Poco os queda para iros a tomar por culo, parásitos. Ya no engañáis a nadie con vuestra demagogia barata , sois un cáncer pútrido y seréis extirpados como tal!


----------



## Gotthard (23 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> @Don Pascual y @Gigatr0n entendiendo que es delito alegrarse por la muerte de alguien.
> Lo siento chicos, pero por ahora, el ámbito de los pensamientos no es punible. Aunque ya estáis trabajando también en ello.



Alegrarse por la muerte de alguien puede ser eticamente reprobable y ofensivo para los familiares, pero no es ni de lejos un delito en el sistema de derecho latino que tenemos. 

En Corea del Norte si es delito, sin embargo, y puedes acabar en un campo de concentracion si no lloras lo suficiente la muerte de un lider. Si te alegras directamente te torturan y fusilan lo que quede de ti.


----------



## jabalino (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> A ver si te crees qeu todos son tan tontos como tú... así os pasa, que luego vienen los lloros porque no sabéis ni entendéis por que dirección vienen las hostias, seguro que te suena eso, eh?
> 
> De toda esa mierda tiene la culpa vuestra MÁ-MA que os ha malcriado de canijos. Despues habéis crecido y os habéis dado cuenta que la vida no es una peli que acabe bien para todos...
> 
> ...



Lo único que ha dicho es que ese señor lleva propiciando casos como el que ha sufrido desde que tiene derecho a voto. Ahora disfruta de lo votado. Sin más, que espabile la gente en cabeza ajena.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Si alguna vez os llaman para declarar podéis decir que sois tontos de remate, lo mismo así, os "aligeran" algo la multa... más que nada porque sería verdad.



Me tienen prohibido visitar países comunistas, por lo que si me llaman a declarar, van a tener que verme y oírme vía zoom, ya que estoy muy lejos, del otro lado del atlántico para ser exactos. No sabía que la censura en España incluía pensar, por lo que esa multa se la van a meter por el culo.


----------



## jabalino (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Llorando?!?!?... espérate capullo, míra esto;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917382
> Ver archivo adjunto 917384​
> ...



De qué te alegras exactamente? Porque el resultado de eso es precisamente que muchos socialistas y diarreicos disfruten de lo votado. Los que hemos salido de Matrix nos protegemos mientras que los giliprogres, propaganda mediante, no se dan cuenta de que el infierno se abre a sus pies gracias a sus queridos gobiernos. 

Si te escuece, espabila, que cualquier día te pasa a ti.


----------



## Setapéfranses (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



La nutrició es porque está gente defiende que venga gente de paises de encarnaciones de mierda.

Estos traen amor y paz como sabes... o como NO sabes, que es tu caso.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Pues ya te digo yo que alegrarse por la muerte de una persona no es delito. Al menos hasta que tus amigos legislen para cambiarlo.



Hombre! en tu cabeza puedes pensar lo que quieras pero a la hora de compartirlo públicamente... ummm, no sé. Mira lo que le pasó al travelo ese que contaba chistes sobre el atentado contra el primer astronauta español.





Que casi lo menten en la trena los putos peperros, asi que... vosotros veréis.



jabalino dijo:


> Lo único que ha dicho es que ese señor lleva propiciando casos como el que ha sufrido desde que tiene derecho a voto. Ahora disfruta de lo votado. Sin más, que espabile la gente en cabeza ajena.



Claro! que espabilen y que la proxima vez votemos a la pepé o a bocs para que manden vuestros ladrones, no.

En un juício contra el op, lo declararían tonto de remate y una multa de 600 leuros... tampoco es para tanto.

A mí me la bufa muchísmo, eh? como le digo al otro, "yo solo os digo las cosas" que entre la escritora esa que las diñó hace poco, lo de Resines y todo lo que se publica aqui a diario es todo como un poco... raruno.
A mí no me ofende nada y mucho menos cuando lo hacéis aqui llorones... que A DIARIO, me nutro con vuestras lágrimas... no te jode!


----------



## ussser (23 Ene 2022)

Joder con la chivata de clase.


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> A mí no me ofende nada y mucho menos cuando lo hacéis aqui llorones... que A DIARIO, me nutro con vuestras lágrimas... no te jode!



Como todo rojo psicópata, gozas con el dolor de los demás, por eso te nutren las lagrimas de los que vienen a llorar. Deberías ser un poco mas justo y permitir que los demás gocen cuando un cerdo de los tuyos se muere.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> De qué te alegras exactamente? Porque el resultado de eso es precisamente que muchos socialistas y diarreicos disfruten de lo votado. Los que hemos salido de Matrix nos protegemos mientras que los giliprogres, propaganda mediante, no se dan cuenta de que el infierno se abre a sus pies gracias a sus queridos gobiernos.
> 
> Si te escuece, espabila, que cualquier día te pasa a ti.



Tú no te preocupes por mí que yo ya... me sé defender. No ha sido la primera vez que he tenido que ir a un juício de faltas por toparme DE VERDAD y no aquí con tontacos como vosotros. No es que me alegre, es que me da pena por lo tontos y desgraciados que soís. Me pregunto, igual que vosotros, quién tendrá la culpa de vuestras desdichas... putos llorones.



Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Me tienen prohibido visitar países comunistas, por lo que si me llaman a declarar, van a tener que verme y oírme vía zoom, ya que estoy muy lejos, del otro lado del atlántico para ser exactos. No sabía que la censura en España incluía pensar, por lo que esa multa se la van a meter por el culo.



Sí si... claro!!! y yo escribo desde la estación espacial internacional... no te jode el gilipollas este! 

Lo dicho; "más tontos que Cagarcio" los pobres.



Setapéfranses dijo:


> La nutrició es porque está gente defiende que venga gente de paises de encarnaciones de mierda.
> 
> Estos traen amor y paz como sabes... o como NO sabes, que es tu caso.



Mira nene, tira a acostar y digas más gilipolleces no sea que tus papaítos que quiten el movil 2 semanas. Estudia y sé una persona de probecho.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Joder con la chivata de clase.



Quien... tu madre? no véas como la come la muy puta.



Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Como todo rojo psicópata, gozas con el dolor de los demás, por eso te nutren las lagrimas de los que vienen a llorar. Deberías ser un poco mas justo y permitir que los demás gocen cuando un cerdo de los tuyos se muere.



Empiezo a creer que en verdad SÍ estás en panchitolandia... con eso ya, tienes bastante, eh?   putilla. POr cierto, panchitolandia es roja como la sangre o... peor.


----------



## Charlie_69 (23 Ene 2022)

Pobre asesino, el es la verdadera victima de la sociedad, le hemos fallado, o eso pensaria el socialisto


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Empiezo a creer que en verdad SÍ estás en panchitolandia... con eso ya, tienes bastante, eh?   putilla. POr cierto, panchitolandia es roja como la sangre o... peor.



Hombre de poca fe, o debo decir rojo marica sin Dios, pero esclavo del Diablo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (23 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Hombre de poca fe, o debo decir rojo marica sin Dios, pero esclavo del Diablo.



IMBÉCIL... yo soy EL DIABLO... 

mae mía que gentuzo más tonto.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> IMBÉCIL... yo soy EL DIABLO...
> 
> mae mía que gentuzo más tonto.



Iluso


----------



## Mundocruel (23 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.



Claro que sí









La militancia de Sortu aprueba la incorporación del último jefe de ETA a la dirección del partido


La única candidatura liderada por Arkaitz Rodríguez consigue el 89% de los votos



www.abc.es


----------



## Setapéfranses (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Mira nene, tira a acostar y digas más gilipolleces no sea que tus papaítos que quiten el movil 2 semanas. Estudia y sé una persona de probecho.



de pro*B*echo eh?

Retrasado y chulo. ¿Eres de Madrid??
No te preocupes wei, ya hace mucho que mis papis no me pagan err moBBil y Hestudios tengo (posgrado en una escuelita además).

Por que no te piras al foro guarde?


----------



## nelsoncito (23 Ene 2022)

Se llevó un jamacuco en su careto de gorrino, pero se tenía que haber llevado dos, uno por el atracador y otro por Burbuja.


----------



## jabalino (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Tú no te preocupes por mí que yo ya... me sé defender. No ha sido la primera vez que he tenido que ir a un juício de faltas por toparme DE VERDAD y no aquí con tontacos como vosotros. No es que me alegre, es que me da pena por lo tontos y desgraciados que soís. Me pregunto, igual que vosotros, quién tendrá la culpa de vuestras desdichas... putos llorones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sisisi, por eso estás aquí lloriqueando... Estás cagado, ya sabes lo que trae el buenismo. Espabila, pazguato.


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

No.
Me quedo aquí para deciros la verdad y joderos, fachas de mierda.


----------



## ENRABATOR (23 Ene 2022)

Los rojos se alegran de la muerte de fachas y los fachas de la de progres. Respetemos la libertad de expresion, en el mundo woke no se deben cuestionar los sentimientos ajenos


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Lo único que ha dicho es que ese señor lleva propiciando casos como el que ha sufrido desde que tiene derecho a voto. Ahora disfruta de lo votado. Sin más, que espabile la gente en cabeza ajena.



Nadie propicia eso, joder.


----------



## jabalino (23 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Nadie propicia eso, joder.



Las políticas de izquierda progre no es que lo propicien, es que lo buscan.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Se podría saber si el gilipollas del op se hubiése molestado en copiar y pegar aqui la noticia...



No hace falta copiar y pegar un texto que puedes leer en el propio enlace. Algunos es que sois imbéciles a jornada completa.


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Los rojos se alegran de la muerte de fachas y los fachas de la de progres. Respetemos la libertad de expresion, en el mundo woke no se deben cuestionar los sentimientos ajenos



No estamos en 1936, aunque los enemigos de la Democracia lo intenten.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> No.
> Me quedo aquí para deciros la verdad y joderos, fachas de mierda.



[Aquí se cita un mensaje de 917 pero no se ve porque el cobarde ha borrado el mensaje]
Anda el defensor de pederastas cuando son extranjeros. Pero que los esconde bajo la alfombra cuando son de podemos.


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Las políticas de izquierda progre no es que lo propicien, es que lo buscan.



Eso es rigurosamente falso, pura demagogia de extrema derecha y pura mentira, por mucho que aquí se repita.


----------



## SolyCalma (23 Ene 2022)

Esto no es poca broma, que podría haber sido cualquier familiar o nosotros mismos, un mal golpe y muerto. Ahora bien espero que haga que los políticos se pongan las pilas con la delincuencia de una puta vez, hablen claro y haya leyes serias al respecto.

Que coño es esto de ir a pelear con Rusia mientras en las calles hay hijos de la gran puta que cometen decenas de delitos y salen al día siguiente. Es que me cago en todo, hace falta mucha más mano dura al respecto, y bueno parece que va a hacer falta que se vote mucho mas a vox para que esto cambie algo.


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Anda el defensor de pederastas cuando son extranjeros. Pero que los esconde bajo la alfombra cuando son de podemos.



Yo no defiendo a pederasta alguno, imbecil de mierda.
A ignorados.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatron, chupame el POLLON


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ene 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ANDALUCÍA
> *Muere un ex concejal de Granada tras un atraco*
> 
> El socialista José Miguel Castillo Higueras ha fallecido tras recibir un golpe durante un atraco en plena calle
> ...



No se podía esperar...
Ha sido una muerte resilente e inclusiva.
Una victima de los que no quieren reconocer la realidad y el mal que se está haciendo a España.


----------



## HDR (23 Ene 2022)

Ya de por sí es siempre bueno que un sociata vaya hacia la luz... Que lo haga experimentando el resultado de sus políticas me parece maravilloso.


----------



## Hunvevelegias (23 Ene 2022)

Pero ha muerto de COVID, con COVID, por COVID?


----------



## zirick (23 Ene 2022)

Devorado por su propio personaje


----------



## Progretón (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Me alegra la desgracia a manos de un inmigrante de cualquier politicastro que haya apoyado, por acción u omisión, la inmigración.


----------



## birdland (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



noooo, es solo que muchos socialistas de a pie están pagando lo que los que viven en urbanizaciones privadas les mandan hacer , y hombre , no es pa’llorar 
a la mayoría de los que hablan de los beneficios de la multiculturalidea , desde la televisón o la prensa , nunca les tocará ni de refilón ...


----------



## diogenes de sinope (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



No te enteras.

Te pegarán el palo y la puñalada a tí y seguirás sin enterarte.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Ene 2022)

Que la familia saque el piano y se ponga a dar abrazos


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (23 Ene 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ANDALUCÍA
> *Muere un ex concejal de Granada tras un atraco*
> 
> El socialista José Miguel Castillo Higueras ha fallecido tras recibir un golpe durante un atraco en plena calle
> ...


----------



## dumange (23 Ene 2022)

No es cristiano alegrarse del mal ajeno y menos de la muerte, pero dígase que los socialistas cuando van a manifestarse a favor del aborto no hacen sinó que felicitarse con la muerte de neonatos y además con mucha recreación y teatralidad, exibiendo ningún respeto o sensibilidad por la vida, tan respetable como la muerte.


----------



## jabalino (23 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Eso es rigurosamente falso, pura demagogia de extrema derecha y pura mentira, por mucho que aquí se repita.



Espabila anda, que pronto te lloverán las hostias a ti y le echarás la culpa al cambio climático. Jojojo.


----------



## PIA (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Nutrición porque es un puto político que llena el país de moros, asfixia a la gente trabajadora con impuestos y leyes varias como viogen, además de robar al pueblo español. A mí me da igual el bando, ahí todos son iguales. 
N U T R I C I Ó N


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Espabila anda, que pronto te lloverán las hostias a ti y le echarás la culpa al cambio climático. Jojojo.



Yo solo quiero que siga existiendo la Democracia, pese a sus enemigos de extrema derecha, extrema izquierda y fundamentalistas islámicos..


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Nutrición porque es un puto político que llena el país de moros, asfixia a la gente trabajadora con impuestos y leyes varias como viogen, además de robar al pueblo español. A mí me da igual el bando, ahí todos son iguales.
> N U T R I C I Ó N



Salvo Vox, porque Vox no son políticos, son Salvadores de España, ¿no?.


----------



## PIA (23 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Salvo Vox, porque Vox no son políticos, son Salvadores de España, ¿no?.



    
Hace tiempo no he reído tanto.


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

dumange dijo:


> No es cristiano alegrarse del mal ajeno y menos de la muerte, pero dígase que los socialistas cuando van a manifestarse a favor del aborto no hacen sinó que felicitarse con la muerte de neonatos y además con mucha recreación y teatralidad, exibiendo ningún respeto o sensibilidad por la vida, tan respetable como la muerte.



Hace tiempo que no hace falta manifestarse por un Derecho que ya se tiene.
Y no compares fetos con personas, por favor.


----------



## 917 (23 Ene 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Hace tiempo no he reído tanto.



No te rías de Franco, por favor....


----------



## Fvcker (23 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Que se ha muerto un rojo traidor y encima a manos de un inmigrante criminal metido en España por los rojos.

Obviamente sos un rojazo de mierda y esperamos que mañana seas vos el finado.


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Ene 2022)

El ansia puta


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## jabalino (23 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo solo quiero que siga existiendo la Democracia, pese a sus enemigos de extrema derecha, extrema izquierda y fundamentalistas islámicos..



Jajjaja. Venga, a seguir tragando. Cuando salgas en las noticias igual despiertas


----------



## Supermanises (24 Ene 2022)

Hombre alegrarse qe se muera alguien que tendira familia y eso pues es de ser un zafio bien roñoso.
Pero si es verdad que es algo que rechina a justicia universal, x que esta gente , los politicos en general, porque haver si os pensais que el pp no tira del palo, y vox aun tiene que demostrar su boquilla... Pero eso... que estos politicos, que se supone que estan siendo olgados para que se nos llene la gente de delincuentes, cojan y lo maten un delincuente es algo de resalta como una puto poema Karmico del universo redirigiendo la negligencia consciente o no de los actos que generan ese ambiente hacia la dentadura del mismo.
"La flecha siempre vuelva a la cabeza del arquero" Era del arte de la guerra esto? O de lao tse?

Que tambien ahi que decir que muchas veces, esta gente lo hace de buena fe. Y tiene ideales de buena fe. Son los de mas arriba los que si juegan desalmadamente y friamente, metiendo heroina por un tubo y generando cancer etc... Es como con lo del covid, la mayoria piensan que lo hacen por el bien. Que no es escusa, esta claro, y mas siendo alguien que maneja vidas de los demas, pero creo que ahi es mas un tema de que tenemos unos empleados publicos muy preacrios y tendriamos que reglar para que 1 no pudieran cometer los atropellos que se estan cometiendo 2 fueran gente mucho mas versada y funcional. Vamos depurar un poco y subir el liston para este tipo de situaciones de poder en vez de tener a esta panda de trepas chapuceiros.

Que descanse en paz.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no hace falta manifestarse por un Derecho que ya se tiene.
> Y no compares fetos con personas, por favor.



Pues diselo a las pelmazas de las feministas que se lo digan al grupito de guarras que va cada dos por tres manifestandose por todos los derechos ya tienen desde hace 30 años.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Ene 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Esto no es poca broma, que podria haber sido cualquier familiar o nosotros mismos, un mal golpe y muerto. Ahora bien espero que haga que los políticos se pongan las pilas con la delincuencia de una puta vez, hablen claro y haya leyes serias al respecto.
> 
> Que coño es esto de ir a pelear con Rusia mientras en las calles hay hijos de la gran puta que cometen decenas de delitos y salen al dia siguiente. Es me cago en todo, hace falta mucha más mano dura al respecto, y bueno parece que va a ser falta que se vote mucho mas a vox para que esto cambie algo.



En su adorado paraiso socialista a los que hacian la mitad de lo que hace un mena entre que se levanta y se acuesta los metian al gulag y tiraban la llave. No los fusilaban porque ya se morian ellos solos entre la falta de comida y las temperaturas a 40 bajo cero. La putada es que metian tambien a gente por pensar distinto, por chivatazos falsos, por cualquier chorrada.


----------



## tracrium (24 Ene 2022)

Nah, para los de su partido un simple daño colateral producto de sus políticas.

Se puede decir que murió por la causa progre.


----------



## ashe (24 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.



Seguro que cuando murió la de Valencia (barberá creo que se llamaba) no te disgustó mucho, que algunos ya sabemos que en función de X o Y unos dicen una cosa o su contraria...

Yo no seré demagogo y diré que cuando muere la basura me alegro y este despojo forma parte de esos ¿no van dando el coñazo con abrir las puertas y tal? pues toma dos tazas


----------



## Ryu (24 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Cómo nos va (curiosidad)?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (24 Ene 2022)

A disfrutar lo gobernado.


----------



## NXT (24 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Es que hay mucho odio en el foro.





Oh, wait!


Gigatr0n dijo:


> Nutrir no... LO SIGUIENTE!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 629479
> ​A ver si revienta el ijoputa... entre el veneno que le han metido y el que ya "produce" él solo... se conoce que se ha colapsado.





Gigatr0n dijo:


> Gonsssalesss arza-killo de mierda fue el primer bastardo de esta "democrácia" y siempre lo he dicho aqui sin cortarme, es más, una de las coss que me gustó de Sánchez fue la "madada a la mierda" que les hizo a él y su trupe de bastardos arza-killeros de mierda.
> 
> Y no... no me olvido de ese personaje. El día que muera, TAMBIÉN bailaré sobre su tumba, igual que de la del ansar aunque a ese, no se yo si lo llegaremos a ver muerto alguna vez. Vete a saber lo que hizo con el buchs en Tejas aquél finde.





Gigatr0n dijo:


> Muérete pedazo de mierda ridícula... *PERDEDOOOOOOOOOR!*





Gigatr0n dijo:


> *MUÉRETE TÚ SO IJOPUTA... *ahí rebientes con el peor de los dolores...
> 
> Deberías tirarte de un puente y acabar con semejante sufrimiento... tambien tienes la opción de inflarte a pastillas o quitarte de enmedio con los gases de un coche de gasóil antes de que los quiten...
> 
> ...





Gigatr0n dijo:


> Pero... ¿que potas ahí cacho de mierdaca!?
> 
> Parece ser que te ha sentado mal la merienda, eh?... POS TE JODES ijoputa!!!!
> 
> ...





Gigatr0n dijo:


> Muérete IJOPUTA!
> 
> 
> Si... me dará fe de que eres un impotente, eso ya, nos lo imaginábamos, cacho mierda





Gigatr0n dijo:


> MUÉRETE TÚ hijo de puta maricón!!!





Gigatr0n dijo:


> *MUERETE TÚ HIJO DE MIL PUTAS Y QUE ADEMÁS REVIENTES EN MIL CACHOS Y TENGAN QUE QUEMAR TU CUEVA CUANDO DESCUBRAN LOS CACHITOS QUE HAS DEJADO POR AHÍ, SO MIERRRRRRRRRRRDA.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 662122​
> ojalá pilles el bicho y tengas que vomitar los putos pulmones para poder respirar CACHO MIERDA! que te tenga uqe enterrar tu puta vieja con la caja -de cartón- cerrá por el destrozo de tu miserable cuerpecito, cucaracho podrido IJOPUTA.
> ...





Gigatr0n dijo:


> Muérete tu, tortu... a ver si revientas SO IJOPUTA.
> 
> *MENTIROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSO!!! *​


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Ene 2022)

hay refranes muy populares como el de que quien vientos siembra tempestades cosecha.
Pero yo no conozco de nada a ese hombre.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ene 2022)

una nómina premium menos


----------



## kicorv (24 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Estoy harto de frikifachas frustrados que vuelcan aquí anonimamente el cubo de basura de sus indignas vidas.



Y tú estás comentando con nombre, apellidos y DNI, alegremente y sin odiar a nadie. Vete a cagar, comunista fracasado.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



nutrición? nutrición alegría y jolgorio por ser víctima de sus crímenes como traidor a la nación, escoria


----------



## kicorv (24 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Seguro que cuando murió la de Valencia (barberá creo que se llamaba) no te disgustó mucho, que algunos ya sabemos que en función de X o Y unos dicen una cosa o su contraria...
> 
> Yo no seré demagogo y diré que cuando muere la basura me alegro y este despojo forma parte de esos ¿no van dando el coñazo con abrir las puertas y tal? pues toma dos tazas



Conozco personalmente a un cargo alto de ese Ayto que se alegró de ello. No puedo decir quién.


----------



## ussser (24 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Quien... tu madre? no véas como la come la muy puta.
> 
> 
> 
> Empiezo a creer que en verdad SÍ estás en panchitolandia... con eso ya, tienes bastante, eh?   putilla. POr cierto, panchitolandia es roja como la sangre o... peor.



Alimaña a la nevera.


----------



## Vlaamse stront (24 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Tú no te preocupes por mí que yo ya... me sé defender. No ha sido la primera vez que he tenido que ir a un juício de faltas por toparme DE VERDAD y no aquí con tontacos como vosotros. No es que me alegre, es que me da pena por lo tontos y desgraciados que soís. Me pregunto, igual que vosotros, quién tendrá la culpa de vuestras desdichas... putos llorones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empieza a estudiar tu primero, podemita analfabeto


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Ene 2022)

"[...] ha recibido un golpe que le ha hecho caer al suelo.

En esa caída ha sufrido lesiones que le han ocasionado la muerte ya en el centro hospitalario al que ha sido evacuado de urgencias. [...]"

Joder, el periomierda parece el abogado de la defensa en el juicio...

*abogado*: -mi cliente le empujó, pero esa no fue la causa de la muerte, lo que la ocasiónó fueron las lesiones producidas por golpearse contra el suelo, ergo mi defendido es inocente.

*juez*: -Correcto. Inocente, paguita y la familia del golpeado pagará las costas del juicio más multa por rasismo


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Ene 2022)

Son mis niiiñooosss.... Espero que como buenos socialistas a esos asesinos no les pase nada y cobren una buena paguita como Sánchez manda.


----------



## Erik morden (24 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Se podría saber si el gilipollas del op se hubiése molestado en copiar y pegar aqui la noticia... yo me quedo con lo que digo, los muertos en vida que hay aqui rulando como zombis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por qué es delito sentir?


----------



## asakopako (24 Ene 2022)

Un hijo de puta menos.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (24 Ene 2022)

El Karma es lo que tiene.
Seguramente al atracador es uno de esos que este y otros politicos como el dicen que debemos aceptar y mantener.


----------



## nate (24 Ene 2022)

Murió de mamandutinitis.


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.



Este hilo es pedir no cenar por el karma,y si es una pocilga que haces aquí cerdo mayor?si fuéramos terroristas estarías de acuerdo con nosotros,porque los podemonguers sois una panda todos de terroristas,lo tienes claro si crees que van a cerrar esto sigue soñando puto inquisidor,si acabarías así todos los follanegros se os acabaría la tontería puto perro piojoso


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Seguro que cuando murió la de Valencia (barberá creo que se llamaba) no te disgustó mucho, que algunos ya sabemos que en función de X o Y unos dicen una cosa o su contraria...
> 
> Yo no seré demagogo y diré que cuando muere la basura me alegro y este despojo forma parte de esos ¿no van dando el coñazo con abrir las puertas y tal? pues toma dos tazas



Si la matarion ellos a barbera


----------



## Sonico (24 Ene 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> ¿Este hilo va de alegrarse de la muerte de alguien? ¿Por el delito de haber sido concejal? A ver si cierran esta puta pocilga de terroristas y mandan a unos cuantos hijos de puta delante del juez y a @calopez el primero, que ya está bien.



Yo tengo una idea mejor. ¿Por qué no te vas tú?. Aquí hay libertad. LIBERTAD con nayúsculas. Yo tampoco me alegro de la muerte de nadie. Como persona merece un respeto.
Pero al político no lo siento 
En Granada los socialistas, con la marca blanca de Podemos, han hecho burradas varias.


----------



## Sonico (24 Ene 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ¿se podría considerar suicidio?



EL TITULAR:
¿Lo mataron sus ideas?.
O mejor ¿Llevó sus ideales hasta la muerte?.


----------



## Chocochomocho (24 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Estoy harto de frikifachas frustrados que vuelcan aquí anonimamente el cubo de basura de sus indignas vidas.



Pero si tu cuerpo genera tanto estrógeno que al lado tuya cualquier mujer es un hombre, gordito barbudo con gafas dónde vas?


----------



## Switch_46 (24 Ene 2022)

Lo dicho: Lloraréis lágrimas de sangre, aquellos que consintieron la invasión de España por hordas de inadaptados.

Ahora, a pagar.....


----------



## 917 (24 Ene 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Pero si tu cuerpo genera tanto estrógeno que al lado tuya cualquier mujer es un hombre, gordito barbudo con gafas dónde vas?



A mi no me compares ni con tu padre ni con tu madre, imbécil.


----------



## 917 (24 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues diselo a las pelmazas de las feministas que se lo digan al grupito de guarras que va cada dos por tres manifestandose por todos los derechos ya tienen desde hace 30 años.



Las únicas manifestaciones antiabortistas que se vieron no son de las feministas precisamente.
Tampoco parecen serlo las que se reúnen para rezar ante las clínicas de abortos para presionar a las gestantes para que no ejerzan sus legítimos derechos.


----------



## 917 (24 Ene 2022)

Fvcker dijo:


> Que se ha muerto un rojo traidor y encima a manos de un inmigrante criminal metido en España por los rojos.
> 
> Obviamente sos un rojazo de mierda y esperamos que mañana seas vos el finado.



18 de Julio de 1936.
Trincheras nacionales


----------



## Chocochomocho (24 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> A mi no me compares ni con tu padre ni con tu madre, imbécil.



Que no se te puede comparar, no hay humano que resista ni una centésima parte de tus estrógenos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Ene 2022)

El karma es muy cabrón...


----------



## 917 (24 Ene 2022)

No me iré.
¿Y sabes por qué?
Porque estoy aquí para decir la verdad, divertirme mucho y joder hasta que os den náuseas a los fachas como tú.
Así que te jodes, Herodes.


----------



## medion_no (24 Ene 2022)

El ayuno intermitente es una práctica totalmente saludable y recomendada por varios expertos. Que al menos si lo son.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Estoy harto de frikifachas frustrados que vuelcan aquí anonimamente el cubo de basura de sus indignas vidas.



Para digna la vida de este prócer local muerto por la moronegrada, lazo negro en mi bacinilla


----------



## zapatitos (24 Ene 2022)

El del atraco habrá sido algún noruego de vacaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (24 Ene 2022)

socialista apaleado por gitano.

es poético, simplemente poético


----------



## jorobachov (24 Ene 2022)

Intercambio cultural , es el nuevo programa Erasmus.


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Supongo que "la nutrición" es que se ha muerto un socialista... pues eso, así sois y así os va. Eso si que es nutrición, la mierda que sois.



Los fachas son autentica escoria.


----------

